# Striper hooks



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm starting to stock up on tackle for the Fall.

I've gettin' ready to buy some hooks for both drum and sissy fish. However, I'm kinda on the fence with my stripers hooks.

I've gotten away from circles for just about everything ... except ... maybe ... them striped ones. 

Just wanted to see what hook everyone uses for those ocean-going bass when on the beach. 

I like to snell, so those 13/0 Mustads ain't gonna be in the mix. Unless you guys can change my mind??

Not a fan of the Daihatsu hooks. No way I'm gonna use Gami circles, at least the offset ones. Kinda scared of the Gami inline circles, too, unless someone can convince me otherwise. 

Not sure of the Owner SSWs, again cause of the offset. That and Cdog blames losin' some fish with them.

Maybe Gami Js like I use for drum???? 

Anyone???

Keep having these thoughts of switchin' to a Mustad tied with a nail, Kenny.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

For drum, I suggest Owners. For stripers, I suggest Owners. For anything that swims, Owners are the way to go.

They stick every time and always lodge in the corner of the jaw. You just have to get used to not setting the hook; all it takes is a hard lean back on the rod.

8/0 for cut baits, 10/0 or bigger for heads.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Lmao,*

Dude, isn't that the Drum that assaulted you?    snicker, snicker.....Hat


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

this year ill be using 10/0 owner ssw octopus J hooks for drum and sissies..wont be cheap at over 4$ for a pack of 3....last year i used 
10/0 gami octopus J hooks with good results but the points dont stay sharp near as long as the owners...i had no idea owner made 10/0 SSW js untill the spring or i would have been using them all along


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> this year ill be using 10/0 owner ssw octopus J hooks for drum and sissies...


Dude, I think I just found my new hook. 

Thanks. 

Mind is still open.

But that Owner 10/0 J looks sweet. 

Chris, I didn't know about that hook until I read your post. Thanks again.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

dude, you should ask OBXRookie and RW.. well they've proven with their catches.... this year I'll going with the mustad black demon circle..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> dude, you should ask OBXRookie and RW.. well they've proven with their catches.... this year I'll going with the mustad black demon circle..


 Teo,RW,caught his on a gami,and I caught mine on an owner,don't know what Rookie was using,but the black demon hook is a winner... 
I may try the hook Wormy's been using,if I can remember the name of it??  

Jeff,as you know,not big on circles for drum. I will say this about that though,circles for stripers are the way to go in the long run,imho...
As to which one,last yr I used the owner,and caught every striper that hit it,went drumin with it,and missed two straight,so now on to the demon or that hook Wormy uses,whatever it is??


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

13/0 Ultra Point Mustad


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Mustads and VMC's*

Mustads









VMC's









A certain individual at a local (Hatteras) B&T told me about the VMC's a year or so ago. (Dont want to mention any names) They dont sell them in packs, individually only. But well worth it....
-Ryan-


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

My winning stripers were also caught on Gami’s Octopus Circle, so far, I have a 100% hook up’s with the Gami’s with both drum and stripers. I have lost two ?drum? due to line failure but with some carefully chosen words from one of them old salts, that problem should be corrected. Thanks Dd.


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

i use the gamis too. im not changing either


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i was a big fan of the gamikatzu octopus 10/0 J hooks for a while, caught some nice fish on them. but....i've straightened out two this summer..one on a blacktip/spinner and one on a tarpon:--| . went back to using the octopus 4x strong circles and i'm pretty happy with those for the price.

but i think best of them all is the owner super mutu circle. pricey but usually worth it.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah i hear alot of good htings about hte super mutus....



i always used gami 4x 8/0 cirlcles. and honestly i offset them about an 1/8 of inch extra and never had any fish pull the hook. then this last winter, lost a drum, and several stripers while using those hooks, could have been bc of the extremely large bunker heads i was using!

i hear alot of the old folks usin 10/0 gami j's

i experimented with mustad black demon cirlces for spring drum and cobia. and i can say that i had 100% hook up on both fish. the hooks worked excellent all fish were hooked exactly in the corner of the mouth. on the cobia, the gap seems almost just big enough to fit the lip, but on drum they were excellent. my only complaint about these hooks is that they hook toooo well. it is damn near impossible to get a hook out of a fish unless you are using all your might with pliers, which is irritation when its doggie after doggie, and people are catching drum around you! also they are pricey compared to gamis. and honestly i cant quite tell what teh difference is between a 10/0 black demon and a 13/0 mustad. i've looked very closely at them and still cant figure out the difference.

neil


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Firespyder7 said:


> Mustads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a couple of them hooks last June. I won't use them again. Maybe it's me, but the split in the eye damaged the line. When I put some pressure on the line after snelling them, the line popped. Like I said, it might just be me.  

Even so, I don't think they're worth $3 apiece.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*The Eye*

I havnt had any problems with them....Yet. I didnt think the eye was bad.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*For me*

I use 8/0 the Gamakatsu Octopus Circles and do well with them. I think for the fall this year though, I am gonna try the Gamakatsu Big River Bait hooks that they came out with for Catfish and Sturgeon. Up here in yankee land we chunk bunker heads alot and I have had problems with the Gamakatsu 9/0 hooks not having enough hook when put through the head. Those Big River Bait hooks look like they will solve the problem.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

#3 eagle claw


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> I use 8/0 the Gamakatsu Octopus Circles and do well with them. I think for the fall this year though, I am gonna try the Gamakatsu Big River Bait hooks that they came out with for Catfish and Sturgeon. Up here in yankee land we chunk bunker heads alot and I have had problems with the Gamakatsu 9/0 hooks not having enough hook when put through the head. Those Big River Bait hooks look like they will solve the problem.


yeah that there be the problem for me and striper. big bunker heads.... and even a 10/0 for me seems like the thicker portions of hte head will cause the mouth to open more than the hook will have a chance to stick...

ima look that up dogg. maybe thats the answer


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Daiichi 13/0.Open the gap 1/8".Absolutely the best circle hook there is.


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

Just got a couple packs of Gami "Big Eye 9/0" circle hooks ($8.99 for 3 hooks)from Hatteras Outfitters. They say one there web site they are the "best big drum hook they have found". I have not used these yet but they are some pretty bad arse looking hooks. Last spring I lost a big drum in the wash with a gami 8/0 wide gap octopus. I could see the hook was not set deep enough into the corner of his mouth. First time I had any problems with those hooks, probably just bad luck. Is it time to go drum fishig yet?


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

anyone want to volunteer to take a drummie surf novice along for the ride this year?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

clpoudnine23 said:


> Just got a couple packs of Gami "Big Eye 9/0" circle hooks ($8.99 for 3 hooks)from Hatteras Outfitters. They say one there web site they are the "best big drum hook they have found". I have not used these yet but they are some pretty bad arse looking hooks. Last spring I lost a big drum in the wash with a gami 8/0 wide gap octopus. I could see the hook was not set deep enough into the corner of his mouth. First time I had any problems with those hooks, probably just bad luck. Is it time to go drum fishig yet?



yeah those are nice. 3bucks a hook
look alot like the mustad....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

French said:


> anyone want to volunteer to take a drummie surf novice along for the ride this year?



novice? how many brown things or smokers you catch this summer......?


----------

